# No hardware for AmCap video capture??



## NkVolvo (Sep 14, 2006)

Just got new AmCap WebCam (300k/1300k pixel software USB pc camera) & after successful installing its software, error appears : "Sorry, you have no video capture hardware. Video capture will not function properly." My PC meets all system requirements for that webcam model (Win ME+over100MB hardware space).Any clues?
Cheers


----------



## jacqui01 (Oct 4, 2006)

hi
could you please email me..I am having the same problem...did you fix your problem...
I am in urgent need for help with this topic..

[email protected]

I have the exact same problem


----------



## NkVolvo (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfotunately my problem with webcam is still not sorted - Tech Support Guy just sent me instructions on how to install my webcam, like if I haven't done it properly b4. That was totally useless. Only thing u can check - if ur DirectX is high enough to operate with ur webcam (version 9.0 or so). U can download the latest version of DirectX from ms website. 
Good luck


----------



## primeAndy (Mar 26, 2008)

hey,
I've got the same problem as every1 else, the whole "u havent got the hardware problem", please help, in dire need to use webcam


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

What OS are you running ? Did you install the software before hooking up the webcam , as you should have done ? Does the webcam show up in Device Manager ? 
This page may be of interest .... http://noeld.com/amfaq.htm

Given that post#3 was in 2006 you may want to start a new thread , providing the info requested above .


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Does the camera appear in Device Manager with no errors? (Under Imaging Devices)
Does it work with Control Panel | Scanners and Cameras? (assuming XP here, not sure if this is present under Win9X/2K)
Is the Device listed in AmCap under the Devices menu, and is it selected?


----------

